
Self-driving cars could function as moving brothels, academics predict - rmason
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2018/11/07/brothels-could-move-self-driving-cars-academics-predict/
======
BooneJS
...and mobile tutoring as student athletes ride home from a game, and mobile
offices for commuters, and anything that can be done in a car to enable
productivity during otherwise unproductive time.

------
nhance
I just want a self driving RV, but not badly enough to consider hiring a full-
time driver

------
iask
How about getting more sleep in the way to work. I do 2.5 to 3hrs daily.
That’s about 15hrs more sleep weekly. Or I could have more me time.

